# Video - The Sharpie Refill Pen



## Stevej72 (Mar 21, 2012)

It's been a couple years since I've made a Sharpie pen and decided it was time to turn a couple new ones.  I'm trying to get a little experience making videos and doing training so thought I'd do a video of it.  

Making a Pen to fit the Sharpie Refill - YouTube


----------



## Brian Davis (Mar 21, 2012)

Thats cool I need to do one for my shop.
Thanks for the video!!


----------



## Dalecamino (Mar 21, 2012)

Another good one Steve!


----------



## TerryDowning (Mar 22, 2012)

Now I need to go find some sharpie refills.


----------



## Rink (Jul 7, 2013)

Steve - what lathe chuck is being used in that video? I haven't seen anything like that.


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Jul 7, 2013)

Rink said:


> Steve - what lathe chuck is being used in that video? I haven't seen anything like that.



I'm not Steve, but it looks to me like a Talon with spigot jaws.

Ed


----------



## Rink (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks Steve...er, Ed!  What about the mandrel?  Looks like he slips something on the shaft then slides the blank on for some type of wedge-fit.


----------



## randyrls (Jul 8, 2013)

TerryDowning said:


> Now I need to go find some sharpie refills.



I checked and Staples has them on their web site.  Not sure if they are a stock item.


----------



## randyrls (Jul 8, 2013)

Rink said:


> Thanks Steve...er, Ed!  What about the mandrel?  Looks like he slips something on the shaft then slides the blank on for some type of wedge-fit.



It is is a Pin Chuck.  This article has some information on pin chucks on page 3.  There is also a tutorial on making an O-ring pin chuck here.


----------



## nanosec12 (Jul 9, 2013)

Awesome video...I have been slowly contemplating how to do this exact thing, Thanks !!


----------



## OOPS (Jul 10, 2013)

I have had difficulty finding the refills in the local office supply stores....even the chain stores.  Here is a link to a mail order office supply company.  I haven't ordered from them yet as I just found the place.  

Link:    Sharpie Stainless Steel Marker Refill | Discount Office Items


----------

